# Mike Miller Signs a 6 yr extension



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Mike Miller signed a 6 yr extension with the grizzles. I have no link since I just saw it while watchin the NYY vs. MN on the ticker.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1630287


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1630287


Thanx, do you guys think they are still gonna go after Kobe?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

They could go afta him but they aint gonna get him


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> They could go afta him but they aint gonna get him


:yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i know it says the terms are disclosed, but did anybody hear how much the contract is for


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kb8gw32003</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanx, do you guys think they are still gonna go after Kobe?


What, are they gonna be like "Well, we would get kobe, but we don't need him, cause we got Mike Miller"?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

He was a good player.. 

I dont know if he will get any better..

Anyways, I'm just glad we got gooden and giricek for him and humprhey

I hope mNm gets better as a player though


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

man, the grizz are really putting a lot of cash into some questionable players (in terms of stars). im sure they will pay gasol (or have they already?). the question is how far can miller, gasol and williams take them?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> What, are they gonna be like "Well, we would get kobe, but we don't need him, cause we got Mike Miller"?


funniest thing I've heard in like 4 hours 11 minutes


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> i know it says the terms are disclosed, but did anybody hear how much the contract is for


I'd like to know the terms. I have a feeling they may have way overpaid for a very good 3rd offensive option that isn't very good defensively... and I like the guy.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

He'll be on the Grizzlies for 6 more years? I feel sorry for Butterfingers. Or for the Grizzlies if they overpayed him.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

he is good, but isnt a difference maker.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> he is good, but isnt a difference maker.


He's the perfect third-scorer for any team in the league. I doubt he will ever be much better than that. He could have been awesome as the third man behind Tmac and Hill if Hill had ever gotten healthy. I think once Orlando gave up on Hill, they knew he had to go.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Let me see...with all his injuries...6 years...that means he signed like a 13 year contract with all the games he's missed.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> He's the perfect third-scorer for any team in the league. I doubt he will ever be much better than that. He could have been awesome as the third man behind Tmac and Hill if Hill had ever gotten healthy. I think once Orlando gave up on Hill, they knew he had to go.


I sort of agree with u here actually
so let me get this straight West thinks hes going to win with posey and miller as their 2 and 3??


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

at least mNm can get some love from the memphis fans with his 14-20 ppg (if he's healthy) since he's going to be their leading or 2nd to leading scorer.

heh


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Its always nice to hear a select few Orlando fans talk about Memphis and Mike Miller. Too bad the Magic never beat the Grizzlies last season, before or after the trade. It must really be nice to be in the Eastern Conference. Why can't you just give congrats to the guy on getting paid and wish him luck? Overpaid or not, its not your problem.

Its sad really. I don't have any problems with Gooden or Orlando. He didn't fit in here, so I'm glad he got traded to a team where he could start and wish him the best of luck with the Magic. Is that so difficult?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> Its always nice to hear a select few Orlando fans talk about Memphis and Mike Miller. Too bad the Magic never beat the Grizzlies last season, before or after the trade. It must really be nice to be in the Eastern Conference. Why can't you just give congrats to the guy on getting paid and wish him luck? Overpaid or not, its not your problem.
> ...


I'm just saying what I saw. I like Mike Miller, but he frustrated the hell out of me watching him the last few years. One game he'd look like he was on the verge of becoming a superstar, the next he would completely disappear.

No problem with just saying it like it is.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> Its always nice to hear a select few Orlando fans talk about Memphis and Mike Miller. Too bad the Magic never beat the Grizzlies last season, before or after the trade. It must really be nice to be in the Eastern Conference. Why can't you just give congrats to the guy on getting paid and wish him luck? Overpaid or not, its not your problem.
> ...


It's just people giving their opinions on the move -- what fun would the site be if after every transaction that occured, every person just said "I hope the move works out for all" and that's it?


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm just saying what I saw. I like Mike Miller, but he frustrated the hell out of me watching him the last few years. One game he'd look like he was on the verge of becoming a superstar, the next he would completely disappear.
> ...


I'm not disagreeing that he isn't overpaid and sometimes inconsistent, but he isn't a third option. Miller carried Orlando when Tmac was out. The Miami game when he scored 31 pts, 19 rbs, and a buzzer beater comes to mind. These cheap shots at Memphis are just ridiculous.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm just saying what I saw. I like Mike Miller, but he frustrated the hell out of me watching him the last few years. One game he'd look like he was on the verge of becoming a superstar, the next he would completely disappear.
> ...


What he said.

Plus we both congratted him.

Us magic fans have nothing against him. 

In fact MnM and T-mac were best friends on the team and gave props to each other. I still remember the t-mac to mNm alley-oop... MnM got SOO high just to dunk it.it was awesome..
like debo said, it is frustrating to see him be the next all-star one game and then someone who doesn't even score 8 points given a lot of minutes
anyways good luck with mNm.hope he does well for you guys.

Also, I don't know who is on Memphis but I can see MnM being a second option..or first if he is best on the team?? I don't know whose on Memphis..heh


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not disagreeing that he isn't overpaid and sometimes inconsistent, but he isn't a third option. Miller carried Orlando when Tmac was out. The Miami game when he scored 31 pts, 19 rbs, and a buzzer beater comes to mind. These cheap shots at Memphis are just ridiculous.


Did I take cheapshots at Memphis? I don't recall, but if I did, they weren't meant to be cheapshots.

You can reference that game, but that was by far the best game of Mike Miller's career and one that he basically never came close to duplicating. He did not carry Orlando, except for maybe a select few games.

Miller could not handle being the second option on Orlando's team. Maybe he will be able to handle that as he gets older and hopefully better, but for Orlando, it wasn't happening. 

IMO, from the way Miller played in Orlando, he is best suited to being a third scoring option/threat on a team with two very good established players. Memphis has one in Gasol, now they need another.

Catch back up with me in a couple years, I guarantee you will agree with me about the frustration of watching Miller.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I guess the media was correct when they said that West really loves Mike Miller's shooting touch. This should make Mike feel as though he can keep learning and improving. I was always a little suspect of his ankle problems, though. Hopefully, that will not be a problem.

I like Mike and he is a better team defender than he's given credit for.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Catch back up with me in a couple years, I guarantee you will agree with me about the frustration of watching Miller.


Well, of course I'm going to disagree. Mike averaged 16 points in the shadow of Tracy McGrady last season. So, logically he will up those numbers significantly here. Mike Miller is a young guy, and now he has one of the best teachers in the game, Hubie Brown. Take a look at what Hubie did for Jason Williams last season. There is no doubt in my mind that Mike will be tremendously improved next season. He already proved in his few games in Memphis that he is an offensive machine when given the opportunity, and that his defense wasn't as lacking as everyone made it out to be. He, like Gooden, just needed a change of scenery.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

His deal is roughly the same as Corey Maggette's deal.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, of course I'm going to disagree. Mike averaged 16 points in the shadow of Tracy McGrady last season. So, logically he will up those numbers significantly here. Mike Miller is a young guy, and now he has one of the best teachers in the game, Hubie Brown. Take a look at what Hubie did for Jason Williams last season. There is no doubt in my mind that Mike will be tremendously improved next season. He already proved in his few games in Memphis that he is an offensive machine when given the opportunity, and that his defense wasn't as lacking as everyone made it out to be. He, like Gooden, just needed a change of scenery.


It's not that hard to get 16 points when T-Mac is getting triple teamed every single time down the court. You'll come to see that Miller is one of the most inconsistent players you'll ever see.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> It's not that hard to get 16 points when T-Mac is getting triple teamed every single time down the court. You'll come to see that Miller is one of the most inconsistent players you'll ever see.


Really? I was just looking at some stats, and you know Mike Miller was the only person for the Magic (other than McGrady) that averaged over 15 ppg last season.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not that hard to get 16 points when T-Mac is getting triple teamed every single time down the court.



It probabbly wont be that hard to get 16+ a game in Memphis while playing with the most creative point guard in the league in Williams, and a very good ofensive big man in Gasol.





> You'll come to see that Miller is one of the most inconsistent players you'll ever see.



Well if he's anywhere near as inconsistant as Gordon Gericek I probably will be disapointed (smile).


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> It probabbly wont be that hard to get 16+ a game in Memphis while playing with the *most creative point guard in the league in Williams*, and a very good ofensive big man in Gasol.


There's this other guy, I mean I know he's all the way up in Jersey, so I dunno if you've heard of him, but yeah he's pretty creative, too. :grinning:


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> There's this other guy, I mean I know he's all the way up in Jersey, so I dunno if you've heard of him, but yeah he's pretty creative, too. :grinning:




Hmmmm,,

Despite the fact that I think Kid is better than Williams in just about every conceivable category, I would say that in terms of pure creative playmaking that J-Will might have an edge.

BTW I'm not a big J-Will fan but when it comes to creative passing and playmaking, he's pretty fricken good.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

mNm played well tonight with 21 points..

J Will had 8 assists though


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> man, the grizz are really putting a lot of cash into some questionable players (in terms of stars). im sure they will pay gasol (or have they already?). the question is how far can miller, gasol and williams take them?


If they were in the East, they would be actually an excellent team.

I don't think they get enough pub from playing in the West.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Well, of course I'm going to disagree. Mike averaged 16 points in the shadow of Tracy McGrady last season. So, logically he will up those numbers significantly here. Mike Miller is a young guy, and now he has one of the best teachers in the game, Hubie Brown. Take a look at what Hubie did for Jason Williams last season. There is no doubt in my mind that Mike will be tremendously improved next season. He already proved in his few games in Memphis that he is an offensive machine when given the opportunity, and that his defense wasn't as lacking as everyone made it out to be. He, like Gooden, just needed a change of scenery.


I agree, Brown has done an excellent job, and I think I read they made this signing because they like how his overall game progressed under Brown.

Although, I wonder why they signed Posey. I think Battier and Miller would make an excellent pair. Posey may play more intense defense, but I think Battier would set up Miller a bit better.

-Petey


----------

